# ST300 to 200R4 Swap



## mjbiker2 (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm going to replace the stock ST300 automatic in my 66 Lemans covertible with a 200r4 automatic. Any ideas, suggestions, pros, cons, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2017)

Make sure you get the TV cable set up and adjusted correctly.
Bowtie Overdrives | TV Made EZ

Move the crossmember back on the frame rails a bit, might have to drill some holes or your frame might have some already. 

Depending on your rear end ratio, you might have a lugging problem in over drive but maybe not. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

mjbiker2 said:


> I'm going to replace the stock ST300 automatic in my 66 Lemans covertible with a 200r4 automatic. Any ideas, suggestions, pros, cons, etc would be greatly appreciated.



Did you ever replace it? Do you have the linkage? woudl you be willing to part with it if you do


----------

